# Down: Bradley J. Harper - [Virginia Beach, Virginia]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

08/04/2005

Virginia Beach police officer killed in Iraq

Officer Down: Bradley J. Harper - [Virginia Beach, Virginia]

Biographical Info

Age: 25

Additional Info: Officer Harper joined the police department in 2004 and was also a Marine reservist. He is survived by his wife.

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Officer Harper was killed by a roadside explosion in Iraq.

Date of Incident: August 4, 2005

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Virginian-Pilot

A Virginia Beach police officer serving as a Marine reservist has been killed by a massive roadside explosion while riding in an amphibious vehicle in Iraq.

Bradley J. Harper, 25, died Wednesday along with 13 other Marines and an Iraqi translator on a road outside Haditha when a roadside bomb detonated and flipped their lightly armored vehicle.

On Thursday, Virginia Beach police officers memorialized Harper's death by "draping the badge," a traditional show of honor and brotherhood by police who place a black swath across their shields when a fellow officer is killed.

Related Story:

http://home.hamptonroads.com/stories/story.cfm?story=90187&ran=193423


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

wow i just heard abou this on the news the other day and they never mentioned he was a VBPD officer. i guess they didn't know yet.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I was suprised that you had not said something about it when I read it.
Now i know why.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

rest in peace brother.


----------

